# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm vui chơi, giải trí, tổ chức tiệc các loại giá rẻ tại Văn Minh Resort- Hà Nội

## danghuongque

Nếu bạn không thích sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt của các nhà hàng hay các nơi giải trí khác thì Văn Minh Resort chính là địa điểm lý tưởng cho các cuộc vui bên người thân, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp... 
Không quá xa trung tâm, chỉ cách khoảng 30 phút đi xe, Văn Minh Resort với không gian yên tĩnh, bầu không khí trong lành, là nơi chia sẻ niềm vui, có những phút giây thư giãn thoải mái nhất. Bạn có thể vừa ăn uống, vừa hát hò hoặc thú vui khác như: câu cá, ngắm nhìn cảnh xung quanh khu nghỉ dưỡng. Ngoài ra sau khi ăn uống, bạn có thể ngồi ở quán cà phê bên hồ đầy thơ mộng nhâm nhi tách trà và ngắm nhìn không gian yên bình.
Văn Minh Resort kính chúc quý khách có những khoảng thời gian thoải mái hết mình cũng người thân.
Với đấy đủ các dịch vụ: Khách sạn, nhà hàng, hội nghị, hội thảo, tiệc theo chủ đề, tiệc ngoài theo yêu cầu, tổ chức họp công ty, họp lớp... Massage & Spa, Karaoke, Cà phê ngoài trời, câu cá, sân tennis đất nện, dã ngoại, tour du lịch, bán vé máy bay, visa nhanh... 
Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách hàng!

*Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Ms.Hương Quế (0904146855)
Skype: danghuongque
Yahoo: aloevera_2491989
Email: vanminhresort@gmail.com
Hoặc: huongquedt@gmail.com
Website:Giới thiệu resort.
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Vanminhresort
https://www.facebook.com/KhunghiduongVanMinh

----------

